
Mandriva Linux 2010 Review and Commentary - Linux Critic - sinbsd
http://linuxcritic.com/stories/20-Mandriva-Linux-2010-Review-and-Commentary.html
======
garnet7
What is the defining characteristic of Mandriva that sets it apart from Ubuntu
and Fedora?

(As an aside, I think one of the worst things to happen to Mandrake/Mandriva
was the awful naming choice.)

------
sinbsd
The naming came from Mandrake's purchase of Connectiva which happened a number
of years ago, I agree. Bad name choice. this is a great distro though.

